
Introducing the best way to learn Docker for free: Play with Docker (PWD) - vcoisne
https://blog.docker.com/2017/07/best-way-learn-docker-free-play-docker-pwd/
======
bdcravens
Not really introducing it (that's not even in the blog title, at least not
currently). Video in blog is from DockerCon, which was 3 months ago.

------
sbee3
Is there any way to copy and paste? Thanks.

